# What are signs that burdizzo worked?



## Southdown (May 25, 2012)

I bought a burdizzo and decided to try that technique this year.  I did two ram lambs one week ago.  What are the signs that it was successful?  The day after, the skin on the clamp site was hot to the touch.  Otherwise, that was it.  The lambs panted for about 10 minutes afterwards and that was it.  There is no change in size or feel.  The behavior is still ram like.  When will I know it was successful because if it wasn't, I will need to do it again.


----------



## kfacres (May 25, 2012)

most often they don't work very well-- which is why they are not used very often anymore...

Eventually, if you used them for castration, then you left them on for 10 secords or longer-- then they will work, unless the cords grow back together-- which is a likely agent...  

The nuts shouldn't grow anymore, and eventually they should rise into the body and shrivel up.


----------



## Southdown (May 25, 2012)

I held the clamp for 25 seconds each side.


----------



## Southdown (Jun 1, 2012)

Today (after two weeks) we were able to tell that on the Suffolk cross, he only had one side that atrophied.  So we went ahead and re-crushed the other side.  As for my purebred babydoll, it's still too soon to tell on him.  We're going to wait another week and re-evaluate.  But at least on the Suffolk, it was fairly easy to tell that one worked and one didn't.  Definitely much less pain for the animal and no fly issues.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

We used the Burdizzo on my ram....needless to say it didn't work and he bred all the ewes he was penned/pastured with as a ram lamb.


----------



## Southdown (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh boy, that is discouraging.  Well, I will be checking them weekly to make sure they atrophy.  I'm thinking one side might need to be re-done on Deisel.  At least with this method, you can go back and do it again.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used my burdizzo on dozens of lambs and calves.  Never had one slip.  The secret is to apply the pincers and wriggle the scrotum around a bit to help to cause the cords to be crushed.  I also leave the burdizzo on for at least a minute.  Works for me!

In my experience, the testes will swell up for a couple days afterwards, and then quickly atrophy to nearly nothing.


----------



## Southdown (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback.  I never thought to wiggle it around during the clamping.  I will try that next time.  Well, we held it for 25 seconds each.  We decided to go back and re-clamp the left one on Deisel because (like the other lamb) I could tell that one side was obviously bigger than the other side.  It did seem that the other side is shrinking.  After re-doing the left side today on Deisel, I did notice some swelling this time.  I didn't notice swelling the first time, but I do believe the right side worked as it is not comparable to the left.  I am happy that I can go back and re-do it if necessary.  We just bought the instrument and decided to try this method with a little instruction off the internet.  I knew our first time was going to be a struggle, but I think we're getting it.  I will check in a week and see if things are shrinking.


----------

